# التسخين قبل اللحام



## elalwany (21 أكتوبر 2010)

أخوانى ممكن حد يساعدنى ف العثور على صور أو ملف أو كتاب بيتكلم عن 
Pre-heat gas burner
طبعا أحنا عارفين أن التسخين قبل اللحام ممكن يتم بماكينات المعاجة الحرارية وممكن يتم بتورش التسخين العادى ، أنا عايز أى معلومات عن ال
Pre-heat torch ring
أرجو الرد ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (24 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي الكريم
preheat torch ring
إذا كانت هي ما نستخدمها لدينا في الورشة فهي عبارة عن ماسورة دائرية تخرج منها ولاعات تشبه تماماً الموجودة في سخانات الغاز وتكون في مسافة تسبق ماكينة اللحام بقليل ويكون عدد هذه الولاعات (أو الفونيات) كاف لتسخين وصلة اللحام لدرجة حرارة التسخين الأولي المطلوب حسب كود اللحام أو فنيات المهنة
وإذا يسر لي ربي سأرفع صورة لها في وصلة لحام بسمك 62 مم


----------

